# Acer Aspire Netzwerktreiber



## 2boon4you (9. März 2011)

Hallo!

Hab auf einen Acer Aspire 5736Z gerade Win7 Pro 64 Bit installiert jedoch fehlten die Netzwerk treiber ..
Zack auf die Acer Seite & den Treiber gedownloadet,installiert jedoch nach dem Starten des Programms kommt 
'Es wurden keine aktiven Broadcom-Netzwerkadapter auf diesem System gefunden.

Gibts da einen anderen Treiber oder ähnliches dafür? :x


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

LAN-Treiber:
Lan Broadcom LAN Treiber 14.0.1.0 135.5 MB 2010/09/06 
http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Lan/Lan_Broadcom_14.0.1.0_W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634193607285872264&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire%205736Z&OS=711&LC=de&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_8

WLAN:
Atheros: http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Wireless%20LAN/Wireless%20LAN_Atheros_9.0.0.202_W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634193610007988508&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire%205736Z&OS=711&LC=de&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_8
Broadcom: http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Wireless%20LAN/Wireless%20LAN_Broadcom_5.100.249.2_W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634193611306915338&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire%205736Z&OS=711&LC=de&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_8

Andere Treiber gibt es nicht für Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## Sator (9. März 2011)

Versuch mal den Referenztreiber.

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php

Weiß zwar nicht, welches Kartenmodell da drinnen steckt, versuch den obersten, oder die 57xx


----------



## 2boon4you (9. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> LAN-Treiber:
> Lan Broadcom LAN Treiber 14.0.1.0 135.5 MB 2010/09/06
> http://global-downlo...=Acer&SC=EMEA_8
> 
> ...



Lan Broadcom LAN Treiber 14.0.1.0 
Den hatte ich installiert..
Probiere jetzt einmal die Wlan Treiber


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Hast du keine Treiber CD/DVD mit bekommen?


----------



## Sator (9. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hast du keine Treiber CD/DVD mit bekommen?


Bekommt man mittlerweile sogut wie gar nicht mehr. Recoverypartition und go. Aber der Umstieg von HomePremium 64 auf Prof 64 macht eg keinen Sinn, es sei denn, macht ist damit Admin in nem Firmennetzwerk.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Pro benötigt man sein XP eigentlich nur, wenn man in einer Domäne arbeitet oder entwickelt.

Bei jedem Fujitsu Laptop, was wir in den letzten 2 Jahren gekaut haben oder auch Rechner, war immer die Recovery DVD dabei und eine Treiber CD.


----------



## 2boon4you (9. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hast du keine Treiber CD/DVD mit bekommen?



Nein, ist auch nicht mein Laptop war ein Firmengeschenk an meinen Onkel oder so :s



Sator schrieb:


> Bekommt man mittlerweile sogut wie gar nicht mehr. Recoverypartition und go. Aber der Umstieg von HomePremium 64 auf Prof 64 macht eg keinen Sinn, es sei denn, macht ist damit Admin in nem Firmennetzwerk.



Home Premium 64 war hier auch nicht dabei
Praktisch war eigentlich nichts beim Laptop dabei, siehe oben

--------

Der Wlan treiber funktioniert
jedoch Ethernet immer noch nicht..


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Das sind aber die offiziellen Treiber von Acer. Wenn die nicht gehen, mal bei Acer nachfragen.


----------



## Sator (9. März 2011)

Dann versuch Windows Update oder Driverrobot (Exporter).


----------

